# URGENT RESCUE: No. IL Neutered Lionhead Needs Sanctuary



## BlueFrog (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

I know, I keep saying this is my last post on behalf of the Chicago Ridge rabbits, but I can't stop myself. So much need, so few adoptions. 

I've mentioned this boy before, but I learned today he will be the first to the back room, and soon. I also remembered that I have a rare, authorized photo of him I can post in the hopes that seeing his cute little face will help tug at someone's heartstrings:







Long story short: the owner was committed to a mental institution, and both of his rabbits were then sent to AWL. The two bondmates were placed in separate cages, and his buddy was adopted out singly. This guy acted as though he'd never been handled before, but wouldn't lash out or bite, just shake and shake and shake. He's been there more than a month now, and has started becoming territorial about his cage. Either I get him out of there, or he will be euthanized as soon as the drugs arrive from being on backorder, which could be any day. He is out of time, period. If I call CR they'll put a rescue hold on him so that doesn't happen, but then I'll be expected to take him from the premises on my next trip. 

I'm open to suggestions as to where he can go live a safe, happy bunny life regardless of whether he turns out to have a nice personality lurking under all that fear. 

Thoughts, comments, spare change?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 16, 2008)

Image failed for me.. can you repost pic?

EDIT: maybe others can see it.. my internet sucks today...


----------



## myheart (Oct 16, 2008)

He is beautiful!!!!I know there are a few people out there who like "difficult" bunnies. If transport is the question, I am up for a drive as early as next weekend (Oct. 26th-ish). Let me know....

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh man. Someone? Anyone?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 16, 2008)

That's so sad that they separated them.

He's so cute, I hope someone can adopt him.

Susan


----------



## Pipp (Oct 16, 2008)

If you can find someone flying from Chicago to Vancouver who can tuck him under the seat, I'll take him. 


sas :?


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 17, 2008)

:highfive:Good for you Pipp!
I"d take him: .....my whole group are mostly the difficult ones but my vet bills are over the top and I have too much credit card debt to take him
he"s just a lost soul bunny 
I hope someone takes him


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 17, 2008)

i can probably help with transport. i'm actually driving to indianapolis next thursday and will need to go thru chicagoland. i can't take him myself, and i'd have to drop him off asap thursday eve/night because i'm staying in a non-pet-friendly hotel.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 17, 2008)

If I could I'd be there in 10 seconds. He's so beautiful!.

I had been looking at a holland lop with that coloration. I love silver. :bunnyheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 17, 2008)

I have some tentative good news for this boy... cross your fingers, nothing's etched in stone....


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, I hope so - he's such a lovely bun. And no wonder he's sad if he got seperated from his bond mate, and he's stuck in a strange place 

Jan


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 19, 2008)

RESOLVED!! Both the liohead and the big lop I mentioned are now with the Chicago HRS. 

I was amazed at how sweet and calm the lionhead was the minute he crossed my threshhold. Like a completely different animal. I realize that fear can do a lot of funny things to temperament, but this transformation was astounding.

In other news, my computer is now doing a great imitation of a doorstop. So, as much as I'd like to, it's going to be a while until I can start advocating for the CR rabbits again. If anyone's looking for a great bun in a "plain brown wrapper" do drop me a note privately


----------

